# RESCUE: LA County bunnies



## missyscove (Nov 5, 2006)

I thought I might post for anyone in the LAarea, I volunteer at the East Valley Shelter. They've stoppedeuthanizing rabbits, because they're working with a rescue, so all arealready spayed or neutered. They're just $50 and they evenget microchipped. The sad thing is that not many people comein looking for rabbits. 

You can see them by going towww.laanimalservices.com andclicking on adopt a pet, then a shelter or all shelters, thenothers. 

Take a look at this adorable little guy that was in theretoday. I think some people may be coming back to look at him,but it's not for sure yet. We also have to mommy buns withbabies.


----------



## Haley (Nov 7, 2006)

Aww what an adorable little guy!

Dont you just wish you could take them all home?! Is this the place where you got Timmy??

Heres hoping all these little ones find wonderful homes


----------



## missyscove (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, this is where I got Timmy. Youknow, you do want to take them all home, but that's why Ivolunteer. I get to cuddle with all kinds of animals, and Idon't have to worry about cleaning up after them for the rest of theirlives, paying for them, etc. I just get to find them othergreat homes. 

I also learn so much from being there. Considering that Ieventually want to become a vet, it's a great learningexperience. If only the people could be more cooperative,though most of the people that work there are great. 

There are 2 momma buns in there right now with kits, sooooooo adorable.


----------



## Risingstar (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been looking into getting a bunny as ahousepet. I've been researching on the internet and my sisterhas one so I've been talking to her. I live inReseda, CA. Do you have any well-mannered bunniesthat would be good for a first-time bunny owner? I also havea very well behaved, older dog that gets along with other animals soI'd need a bunny that isn't scared of a gentle dog. The mainthing I'm worried about is chewing on furniture, but I knowall bunnies are different. If you know of a bunny that wouldfit this profile, please let me know. I don't carewhat kind or color as long as it is a well-behaved bunny.Thanks


----------



## missyscove (Dec 9, 2006)

If you're interested, I'd reccomend that youcome in and take a look. See who catches your eye.Talk to the ACT's and any volunteers that are there and ask if whichones are their favorites. If they've been there for a while,they usually have a favorite.


----------



## Risingstar (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been begging my boyfriend to get me a bunnyfor Christmas, so I plan on stopping by the local shelters after ourChristmas trip, just in case he does get me one. Iwas browsing the local shelter's websites and saw some "extra needy"bunnies, I'd love to take one of those, but figurea non-injured, completely healthy one would be best to startwith. Last thing the needy ones needs is someone that is afirst time bunny owner to take care of it. I feel so sorryfor them.


----------



## Risingstar (Dec 9, 2006)

Also, is the adoption process veryhard? I've adopted a cat before, but all we did waspay the fee and fill out a paper, it was at a PetSmart a longtime ago, in a different state.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 9, 2006)

To adopt a bunny from the LA county shelters ittake $50, your ID,and some paperwork that gets filledout. That's all. It's a very simple process.


----------



## Risingstar (Dec 13, 2006)

My boyfriend has agreed to get me a bunny forChristmas. We will actually be out of state onChristmas, so we will get one after we get back. Ireally like Velvet from the Harbor shelter just on looks, butpersonality is more important to me. Anyway, I amplanning on going to the shelter so I can save a bunny life.Now I'm looking into where to put the bunny where it'll have the mostroom and be the happiest in our home. My BF is very handy sohe'll probably build the cage/pen. I'm so happy, Ihave his word now, so I know it's going to happen.Yea!!!


----------



## Pipp (Dec 13, 2006)

:hug:

Here's some cage ideas from the Resource Center: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11792&amp;forum_id=17

And these are in there too, but also in the Photo Philes Phorum.. (warning, this first oneis a huge thread). 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=1931&amp;forum_id=21

This is just NIC cages.. (there's another one, but I can't find it right now).  

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15348&amp;forum_id=21

sas


----------



## Risingstar (Dec 14, 2006)

I was looking at some of the housing ideas justa little bit ago. I'd like to have the housing done before Ibring the bunny home so it can just settle into it's permanent home andnot have to change things up on it later. I think I knowwhere I want to put it. Right next to my couch, Ihave an open wall that could maybe have a five foot by about 3 footarea. Rabbits don't mind the T.V. do they? Maybe Icould just not watch T.V. for the first couple of days it is gettingsettled in so not to disturb it too much.


----------



## Clobbersaurus (Dec 14, 2006)

Tv is okay as long as you don't have your stereohooked up to your tv with speakers on the floor. They might be a littlescared of that at first. BUT if while you're watching tv you sit on thefloor near them, they might come over and get used to you. That's agreat way to bond with them.


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 14, 2006)

My buns are in my living room, and they couldn'tcare less about the TV. They seem to be able to tell thedifference between real people and TV people.

Are you going to build a NIC condo??

Here is another good website about them:
http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/nic.html

--Dawn


----------



## Risingstar (Dec 14, 2006)

My BF is very handy and I'm just going to showhim what I like and let him build. I was looking at some ofthe ones made out of the x-pens. I'd like to have and extratall one and make mult-levels for the bunny. If you havelinoleium down, is it too slick for the bunnies?


----------



## aurora369 (Dec 14, 2006)

Some bunnies don't mind the slick floor, and others hate it.

I use grass mats and some fleece blankies to cover up most of the floor for them.

--Dawn


----------



## missyscove (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm sorry I missed this. Velvet isquite the pretty bunny. I hope you enjoy her, or whatever bunit is that you end up with. Why you're at it, considergetting two. Sometimes there are already multiple buns housedtogether at the shelter, mostly because of a lack of cagespace.


----------



## Pipp (Jan 2, 2007)

:happydance

I do believeRisingstar DID get a bunny from the East Valley shelter. 

Kudos to her and Missycove for putting this together! 

:kiss:



sas


----------



## Risingstar (Jan 2, 2007)

I did get a bunny from the East ValleyShelter. It was so easy and everyone was nice. He'sa boy, silver, shorthair. He's been doinglots of Binkies, so I take it that I must be doing somethingright. I'll be putting some pics up after I takesome. The experience was great.


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats awesome! Congrats to you both:toastingbuns


----------



## cheryl (Jan 5, 2007)

*Risingstar wrote:*


> He's been doing lots of Binkies, so Itake it that I must be doing something right.


Aww he's excited that he has a new mummy,it sound's like he's very happy with his new home 

Looking forward to seeing his pictures!

cheryl


----------

